# Il aurait fallu qu'il vienne



## oufti

Bonjour, j'ai un problème pour traduire il aurait fallu qu'il vienne en italien.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Necsus

Bienvenue en WRF, outfi!
Quelle est exactement la phrase que tu veux traduire? 
Tu devrais l'écrire dans le titre et entre guillemets dans le message.


----------



## matoupaschat

En supposant que la phrase à traduire soit bien "Il aurait fallu qu'il vienne", on a en italien "Sarebbe stato necessario che venisse".


----------



## oufti

Merci.
J'avais pensé à " Sarebbe stato necessario che fosse venuto" ou alors plus simplement "sarebbe dovuto venire"


----------



## matoupaschat

Je ne savais pas si c'était un exercice de grammaire. Il est sûr qu'on dira plutôt "sarebbe dovuto venire". Sarebbe stato necessario che fosse venuto = il aurait fallu qu'il soit venu, (plus tôt, par ex.).


----------



## adeborts

Bonjour, et pardonnez-moi, s'il vous plaît !

Cette version, serait-elle correcte aussi ?

"Egli avrebbe dovuto venire"


----------



## Necsus

adeborts said:


> Cette version, serait-elle correcte aussi ?
> "Egli avrebbe dovuto venire"


Non, parce que l'auxiliaire du verb _venire _est _être_.


----------



## oufti

Donc la réponse est: sarebbe dovuto venire


----------



## adeborts

Necsus said:


> Non, parce que l'auxiliaire du verb _venire _est _être_.



Merci. 
Si vous me permettez, encore une question : est-ce qu'il est vrai que le mode conditionnel s'applique à "dovere" en italien comme il s'applique à "falloir" en français ? 
Le conditionnel passé de "falloir" emploie l'auxiliaire "avoir", et "dovere" emploie "avere".

Si ceci est vrai, donc l'auxiliaire pour "venire" ne compte pas?

Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## Necsus

adeborts said:


> donc l'auxiliaire pour "venire" ne compte pas?


Pour "venire" l'auxiliaire compte, et il est _essere_, comme je t'ai dit, il ne compte pas pour le semi-auxiliaire _dovere, _dans ce cas-là.


----------



## sagittania

Necsus said:


> Pour "venire" l'auxiliaire compte, et il est _essere_, comme je t'ai dit, il ne compte pas pour le semi-auxiliaire _dovere, _dans ce cas-là.


Il verbo dovere, se indipendente, si coniuga con l'ausiliare avere: ho dovuto!; come verbo modale/servile, che regge cioé un altro infinito, prende l'ausiliare del verbo cui si accompagna: ho dovuto mangiare; se l'infinito cui si accompagna è intransitivo, indipendentemente dall'ausiliare richiesto da quest'ultimo, puó prendere l'ausiliare AVERE: ho dovuto  / sono dovuto andare; ho dovuto/ sono dovuto venire


----------

